# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Sa eshte cmimi i Samsung Galaxy S6  - Emerald ne vendin tuaj

## durimmp9

Pershendetje te nderuar.

Shpresoj se ne rradh te pare nuk po e thej ndonje rregullore te forumit me kete teme sepse qe nje kohe te gjate nuk kam postuar ne forume.

Pyetja ime konkrete eshte se nese ka ne qytetin Tuaj duke e llogaritur shtete si Kosove,Shqiperi,Maqedoni, Samsung Galaxy S6 EDGE por edhe ngjyra Emerald ( E gjelbert)
Eshte ky version qe une ne Kosove nuk e gjej as edhe ne disa faqe qe ekzistojn ketu tek ne ku behet shit-blerje.

Andaj nese ndonjeri mund te ma konfirmoj qe ka edhe cmimi sa eshte do te isha shume mirenjohes

Ju faleminderit per kohen tuaj
Cdo t'mire!

----------

